# Hard to find meats and health food options



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah,,i miss my red hot togs too!!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

lefties43332 said:


> yeah,,i miss my red hot togs too!!


And I miss a decent piece of beef Lefties for so long now but an ATM Won't answer my real needs and all that come here need to do their homework well before arriving here as we all know.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Steve i can direct u there....pm to ya


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

In La Union? I hope mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

san antonio(punduquit) not far!!! They rent out kubos,,,bands on weekends etc. A nice 4.5 hr trip for a night!!! I sent u a link to vid in private message
Catch an Aircon victory liner( i love them)with wifi and relax!!!
Its very near to australian village(ozzies and spouses)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> And I miss a decent piece of beef Lefties for so long now but an ATM Won't answer my real needs and all that come here need to do their homework well before arriving here as we all know.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


We get really nice beef from Royal Dutyfree Subic Free Port. Not a million miles from you.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I eat gelatin made from cows, almost every day.
I think it is a super-food for the older people.

In USA, gelatin is cooked collagen, but in Asia gelatin is totally different and made from seaweed.
Collagen is in the skin (have wrinkled skin?)
Collagen is in the bones (have bone density problems?)
Collagen is in the eyes (need reading glasses?)
Collagen is in the fine nerve hairs at the ear drum (not sure what exactly they are called).
Women cosmetics have collagen added.

And if gelatin never helps me - well, it is a good desert, and available with sugar or with no sugar.
So, I will bring some gelatin, measuring cups, measuring spoons.
But, will probably leave them with some friend for a future trip.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I eat gelatin made from cows, almost every day.
> I think it is a super-food for the older people.
> 
> In USA, gelatin is cooked collagen, but in Asia gelatin is totally different and made from seaweed.
> ...


What about Gummi Bears...aren't they just gelatin? some good information here.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Collagen is in the skin (have wrinkled skin?)
> Collagen is in the bones (have bone density problems?)
> Collagen is in the eyes (need reading glasses?)


There are different types of collagen.
Type 1 and 3 are for skin, hair, nails
Type 2 is for bone and joints.
I have no idea which type for eyes nor which is which concerning what they are made of.


----------

